# Need steel plate behind box?



## BillSPM (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm about to call for electrical rough inspection and was wondering if any of you know the correct answer to this. Some of the switch/recepticle boxes used by the electrician were of the larger size to accomidate the number of wires entering the box. The wire entrances at the back of the boxes place the wire within about 1/4" of the edge of the studs. I called the inspector to see if this was allowable ( I know the cables are suppose to be 1 1/4" from edges of framing memebers) At first he said it was ok, but then said maybe it wasn't if the wire was closer than 1 1/4 to stud edges. I went ahead and put some metal box covers behind the boxes on the exterior walls ( siding is getting installed and the nails would surely hit the wires and back of boxes there) but I'm also noticing that even the smaller size boxes put the wire closer than 1 1/4 to a stud edge. I really couldn't get a straight answer from the inspector- he said in the end he'd have to see it. I dont' feel like shelling out an extra $100 for reinspection fee if it fails. I couldn't find anything in the code book about it. Have any of you ran into this as an issue?
Thanks


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

ive seen this recently,and went around the house to mark them,nice to see you taking precautions,there also is no room for any insulation behind those boxes

most siders do not even know to look for this,thanks for posting:thumbsup:


----------



## xjeepboyx (Feb 16, 2010)

Maybe use a wider box instead of a deeper box. It might give you the same volume capacity for the wires and the clearance in the back.


----------



## xjeepboyx (Feb 16, 2010)

maybe easier to mark the exterior with spray paint where the boxes are and imform the siding foreman of the situation so they can aviod hitting them. This way you can get the siding on now and wait for an answer on the boxes.


----------



## BillSPM (Feb 16, 2010)

I've already put metal behind the exterior boxes- only about 7 boxes to cover there. It's the interior ones I'm currious about. I'd have about 20 to cover up, which isn't that big of a deal as the metal covers are only about .50 each, much cheaper than having the electrician come back to change boxes or to fix damage from an errant drywall screw. I just can't imagine having the wire solidly supported by the back of the box within 1/4" of the drywall would be safe? I'll be covering them anyways for my own peice of mind . Maybe I'm worring about something that isn't an issue, just wondering if any of you had heard about a failed inspection due to it.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

the wire also runs very close to the wall surface as it enters the box in the rear


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

This brings up an excellent point, I have never seen or heard of anyone failing an inspection because of this and we see quite a few 3" deep boxes.

Although outside walls are framed with 2x6s so there is plenty of space behind the box. I don't think there is much of a risk on interior walls.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

The inspector already knows that this condition exists. It's common on most installs.


----------



## Tiger (Nov 21, 2007)

The 1.25" minimum refers to holes bored in wood, not wire at the box. Direct the inspector to Article 300.4(A)(1).


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

xjeepboyx said:


> Maybe use a wider box instead of a deeper box. It might give you the same volume capacity for the wires and the clearance in the back.


Boxes don't come it 'wider' versions. Only by gang. So the only way to get a 'wider' box is to add another 'gang', or enough room for another device.


----------



## plummen (Jan 9, 2010)

how about a 2g box with a plaster ring instead of a single gang?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Boxes don't come it 'wider' versions. Only by gang. So the only way to get a 'wider' box is to add another 'gang', or enough room for another device.


How about a shallow metal stud box?










Notice how the sides bulge out yet it is only a single gang box. I would call that a wider box.

Or use a 4" box with a single gang adapter plate.










Or make your own and kill yourself! :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> ..................Or use a 4" box with a single gang adapter plate.


That's not a 4-square. It's a 4-11/16. :whistling


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

is that tubing or conduit?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

tomstruble said:


> is that tubing or conduit?


 
I vote tubing. I'd say 1".


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> That's not a 4-square. It's a 4-11/16. :whistling


....Never said I was referring to that picture.:shifty:

Looks more like pipe to me.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

you sparkys are devious:shutup:


----------



## DuMass (Feb 6, 2008)

Those blank covers sound like the best solution to me.
The situation described is the very reason my state building code prohibits wiring or plumbing from being installed in exterior walls of new resi construction until all siding is complete.
I tend to think it’s a good rule because I’ve seen siding guys start with 1-1/4" medium crown staples and end up using 2" staples simply because that’s all they had left and wanted to keep working until the end of the day. I can’t say that I blame them though, because they generally shouldn’t have to concern themselves with wiring and plumbing pipes in the walls when installing their siding.

In the past, I’ve worked for companies that would occasionally start work before the siding was finished and usually saw all kinds of damage to wiring right where it enters the boxes. Sometimes in cold weather, the backs of NM boxes would have big chunks blown out of them from the longer staples or nails.
IMO, the cost and aggravation of rework as well as the risk of possible unknown future problems makes it counter productive for me to consider installing wiring before the exterior sheathing is completed.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

DuMass said:


> Those blank covers sound like the best solution to me.
> The situation described is the very reason my state building code prohibits wiring or plumbing from being installed in exterior walls of new resi construction until all siding is complete.
> I tend to think it’s a good rule because I’ve seen siding guys start with 1-1/4" medium crown staples and end up using 2" staples simply because that’s all they had left and wanted to keep working until the end of the day. I can’t say that I blame them though, because they generally shouldn’t have to concern themselves with wiring and plumbing pipes in the walls when installing their siding..........


So what happens 20 years down the road when the house needs new siding?


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

yea...:w00t:you guys should put the wires in some kind of pipe or something


----------

